# Cannot open a specific thread



## uscav8r (Jun 6, 2015)

I am attempting to access Explorer7's thread in the Wyndham forum: "We’re sorry, access to this website is denied."

I get an error response as follows:

TUG BBS Alert                                                           
Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
File: /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/includes/class_core.php
Line: 3283

This happens on my PC using either Firefox 38.0.5 or IE11 and I have already cleared cookies/cache. I can see the thread just fine using Tapatalk for the iPad...

It is only this thread... strange.


----------



## presley (Jun 6, 2015)

I have the same thing. It's only that thread and since I only see the OP as the last poster, I think most of us our locked out of it for some reason.

I use Chrome.


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 6, 2015)

It happened to me on another thread, so I'm sure it's not related to anything specific about that one.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2015)

I noticed it on two threads from mt IPad.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you!  Admin is working on it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 6, 2015)

appears we had this same issue back in 2012 (and a whole different version of vbulletin) ago...trying to dig up the fix now.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2015)

this should be fixed (well the original issue anyway)...please let us know if you still get this particular error when clicking on a thread!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 7, 2015)

Working here, fwiw.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 8, 2015)

Just now had the same issue in Bargain Deals with the Sunrise Bay post.

Also ran across a 2nd one in Buying, Selling, Renting--the Jeff Brown thread.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 8, 2015)

I just got this message.



> Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
> File: /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/includes/class_core.php
> Line: 3283


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 8, 2015)

uscav8r said:


> I am attempting to access Explorer7's thread in the Wyndham forum: "We’re sorry, access to this website is denied."
> 
> I get an error response as follows:
> 
> ...


So I started this thread. Once the Admins got involved I was soon able to get into the thread identified above. For some reason, I get the following line splashed across the top of my browser when viewing the "fixed" thread:

*Warning*: htmlspecialchars() [function.htmlspecialchars]: Invalid multibyte sequence in argument in *[path]/mobiquo/smartbanner/head.inc.php* on line *184

*I don't know what that means, but I am hoping that this new info helps the Admins track down this bug that is bouncing around the BBS.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 8, 2015)

that error is something separate and related to the tapatalk install.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 8, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> that error is something separate and related to the tapatalk install.


I get it on my PC running Firefox... or are you saying the Tapatalk BBS code is causing this on my Firefox browser? It's a minor thing either way.

Good luck with the "hunt."


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 8, 2015)

yes...its something to do with the tapatalk install that was gorked up with by the original issue (which clearly wasnt as fixed as we thought).

it shows up on my regular browser too.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 8, 2015)

can you post links of the threads you are getting the:

TUG BBS Alert
Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
File: /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/includes/class_core.php
Line: 3283

error on?


----------



## artringwald (Jun 8, 2015)

I get it when I click on this link.



> <a href="showthread.php?t=228013" id="thread_title_228013">The Best $100 you ever spent… [Grand Solmar Spa Services]</a>



I am using Google Chrome on a Windows 8.1 PC.


----------

